# Hardtail mtb into DJ?



## Kennythevamp (Aug 1, 2018)

Would it be dumb to turn a hardtail fuse into a DJ? Looking to become a better all around rider and would like jump more. Rather than buying a DJ I'm consider turning my hardtail into something I could use at the bike park. Maybe some thinner, faster rolling tires and a new fork would do it? As of now, it has a 100mm suntour radion that bottoms out on 3-4 foot drops. Can anyone recommend a fork if so?


----------



## DriverB (Apr 29, 2014)

Can u send the geo? Could work OK if it's 26" w short CS and decent stand over 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kennythevamp (Aug 1, 2018)

DriverB said:


> Can u send the geo? Could work OK if it's 26" w short CS and decent stand over
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


Mine is a small frame. Thanks for taking a look.


----------



## DriverB (Apr 29, 2014)

I would say it won't be perfect but it's doable. Typically the stack, CS, and standover would be more compact, less BB drop,L. Won't be as playful but youll be able to jump it. 100mm is the right travel... I would try adding pressure so sag is like 10-15% and dialing up all your compression settings if it has any. You want it pretty stiff. Possible purchases: cheap old seat with short post you can basically slam so seat is level with the rear tire, DJ specific tires. Your rims will get abused. Can you single speed that bike? Standard derailleur will be a pain. If you spend any more than that, you start getting into the territory of just buying a DJ. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

My concern would be braking it. One of the reasons I bought a full-sus was that I was really pounding my hard-tail and figured the frame would only take it for so long. It depends on the frame obviously but most hard-tail frames are not built for lots of jumping.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Mr Pig said:


> It depends on the frame obviously but most hard-tail frames are not built for lots of jumping.


All BMX bikes and 99% of any other type of dirt jump bikes are hard tails, with good reason. All BMX bikes and a large percentage of other dirt jump bikes also have no front suspension. For DJ/park riding, the simpler the bike the better. SS, one brake (or none), little to no suspension. DJing is 100% about the rider; unlike MTB, it's impossible to make up for a lack of skill or smoothness by going shopping.

I personally would take a look at picking up a dedicated DJ bike; I see decent ones for sale ~$400 all the time on the Dirt Jumpers Classified Facebook page. Can also score a nice BMX bike for the same price. Probably be cheaper than wheels/tires/seatpost/fork for your trail bike, end up a thousand times better suited for the job, and also keeping you from trashing your Fuse.


----------



## Kennythevamp (Aug 1, 2018)

Thanks, I just looked on pinkbike and a saw a few DJ around 400 just like you said. I want to have fun and play around but also want to become an overrall better my rider--what are the advantages and disadvantages of BMX vs DJ bikes? Would skills translate over better considering the bikes are more closely related? Do most freestyle and DJ riders begin on BMX?


----------



## Kennythevamp (Aug 1, 2018)

Yeah, I think I might just pick up some OT and buy a DJ. It's the faster option, and better in the long run.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Kennythevamp said:


> -what are the advantages and disadvantages of BMX vs DJ bikes? Would skills translate over better considering the bikes are more closely related? Do most freestyle and DJ riders begin on BMX?


I think that skills translate fine either way. I'd probably choose based on what I had available for local riding and personal preference. If you have skateparks and well maintained dirt jumps to ride, a BMX would be fine; the less smooth and well maintained your local jumps are, the more that bigger wheels and possibly a little suspension up front will make a difference.

I think a majority of the best bike riders of any type tend to have some sort of BMX background.


----------



## DriverB (Apr 29, 2014)

DJer will provide a little more margin for error and comfort over BMX. That's the way I'd go. I recently got rid of my only BMX bike because it totally overlapped with what I do on my DJ.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusnak_322 (Dec 6, 2009)

I have a Fuse, a 26" Dirt Jumper and a 24" BMX. The DJ is my fav. The BMX is a lot lighter, and shorter, but it is not as confidence inspiring as the DJ. The fuse is huge compared the DJ, may just be the 27.5+ tires, but it is slow and hard to lift the front. But I can clear some decent jumps with it.


----------

